# Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder...



## Tad W (Apr 3, 2019)

Recently trying to stream certain shows from Bolt DVR using the TiVo App on an iPad is resulting in the message "Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network." Specifically this happened for recorded Impractical Jokers at first and now we see the message for recorded Hallmark Shows, however shows like the local news we can still watch. It doesn't matter whether the iPad is on our home network or another network. Is this a new issue? Or a misleading message and the issue is something else? I have tried re-installing the TiVo app without any change.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

There are various flags a cable provider can put on shows - including no flags which allows both copying and streaming (so you can transfer the show to another device). There are also copy once and copy none. Copy once means the show cannot leave the device (no more copies allowed), but it can be streamed to another device (no copy is being made when streaming).

Copy none means the show cannot do anything other than be viewed on the device it's recorded on (it technically shouldn't be recorded, either because no copy should be made). These shows cannot be streamed.

It's likely your cable provider started setting the flag on certain shows and networks recently. It typically applies to subscription channels, premium content like video on demand, and other stuff, but cable companies have been known to indiscriminately apply the flags to all programming.


----------



## Tad W (Apr 3, 2019)

If the "copy protection flags" are the reason we can suddenly no longer watch certain shows recorded on the Bolt DVR (which makes sense) my question is then how is it different watching recorded shows from a TiVo Mini on the home network (which we can do) vs. from the TiVo App on an iPad on the home network (which we suddenly cannot do)? It leaves me suspicious that something in the TiVo App has changed regarding how/when these flags are interpreted, either erroneous or intentional.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

For the first time, this has happened to us as well. Cox Communications. Nothing is available, including late night broadcast comedy shows, CNN, etc. news shows - essentially anything recorded on the TiVo is unavailable.
That's got to be either a mistake, or an attempt to put TiVo out of business.
Seems like September 1 was the start date of the clampdown.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

tvmaster2 said:


> For the first time, this has happened to us as well. Cox Communications. Nothing is available, including late night broadcast comedy shows, CNN, etc. news shows - essentially anything recorded on the TiVo is unavailable.
> That's got to be either a mistake, or an attempt to put TiVo out of business.


Not topic related, but I love the AVR-3s in your profile picture.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

MScottC said:


> Not topic related, but I love the AVR-3s in your profile picture.


Thanks. They were named Huey, Duey & Luey


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Tad W said:


> Recently trying to stream certain shows from Bolt DVR using the TiVo App on an iPad is resulting in the message "Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network." Specifically this happened for recorded Impractical Jokers at first and now we see the message for recorded Hallmark Shows, however shows like the local news we can still watch. It doesn't matter whether the iPad is on our home network or another network. Is this a new issue? Or a misleading message and the issue is something else? I have tried re-installing the TiVo app without any change.


Okay, just did a test: I wasn't allowed to stream recordings from my TiVo of Colbert, CNN, Epic or ESPN F1 coverage.
Logged into my Cox Contour account from the same hotel room, and guess what: was able to watch recordings of Colbert and an Epix film (premiums).
This is starting to feel like a Cox scam to cripple TiVo.
Or a TiVo update error.
But it's not right I can watch the same shows remotely using Cox apps, but not TiVo.
Could be a FCC call coming if TiVo can't explain it....


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Where you were located probably owns the rights to viewing those shows and you were trying to view from you home local provider


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

ManeJon said:


> Where you were located probably owns the rights to viewing those shows and you were trying to view from you home local provider


Clarify please. I am out of town. I am not able to stream shows from my Tivo. I am able to stream shows from the cable company's app/hardware combo.
Same programs - same states. If I can't stream my TiVo recordings from out of state, why can I stream my Cox recordings from out of state?


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

After more tests using various accounts, methods, etc. It's starting to look like Cox is putting the DRM clamps on EVERY channel for out of home Tivo streaming. It appears this began early September. 
Considering OTA broadcast channels/programs are FREE to view EVERYWHERE in the country, I'm confused how Cox can justify doing this.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> After more tests using various accounts, methods, etc. It's starting to look like Cox is putting the DRM clamps on EVERY channel for out of home Tivo streaming. It appears this began early September.
> Considering OTA broadcast channels/programs are FREE to view EVERYWHERE in the country, I'm confused how Cox can justify doing this.


Poor management, but if the OTA channels are also flagged it's usually a technical issue/mistake.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> Poor management, but if the OTA channels are also flagged it's usually a technical issue/mistake.


Doing more research - and it looks like COX has officially told all of it's TiVo cable card customers to [email protected]#$ off. If I could get 150mb down internet service from ANYONE else, we'd be so gone from COX. 
Essentially, COX is rendering the TiVo as a stay-at-home device only, whereas their Contour hardware is a free-for-all for out or home viewing.

The first post is from January, where they seemingly were able to change the DRM restriction.

The second post is from August, when I officially lost the ability to play ANY recordings from outside my home.

This isn't what DRM was supposed to protect, was it? Is it?

The funny thing is, you wouldn't notice until you tried to stream from out-of-home.

And unlike what the Reddit post says, we can't even access OTA broadcast channel recordings, like news, prime time, sports or late night - anything that's on the big five is now a crime, apparently.

Is this FCC legal?

Cox DRM as of 2021 and channels being hidden in channels dvr

Wichita KS CableCard now has DRM - TV - TV Forum - Cox Support Forums


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PleX/comments/pinhjh


----------

